
TensorFlow r1.4 - plexicle
https://developers.googleblog.com/2017/11/announcing-tensorflow-r14.html
======
ausjke
Still, the old issue persists, just issue a "import tensorflow as tf" with
python3 you got:

    
    
        ~tensorflow/lib/python3.6/importlib/_bootstrap.py:219: 
        RuntimeWarning: compiletime version 3.5 of module 
        'tensorflow.python.framework.fast_tensor_util' does not 
        match runtime version 3.6
        
        return f(*args, **kwds)
    

This does not prevent me from running short code, however who knows what this
potentially means, better fixing that before the release. It obviously said
the runtime was built with 3.5 instead of 3.6.

[https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/14182](https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/issues/14182)

~~~
allenlavoie
It's just a small Cython-compiled utility throwing the warning, it works fine.
Everything else is pure Python and so doesn't care about 3.5 vs 3.6. We will
fix the warning, though (disclaimer: I work on TF and added fast_tensor_utils
--sorry!).

------
minimaxir
How do you import Keras from TensorFlow instead of from the Keras standalone
itself? Just substitute tf.keras where appropriate?

~~~
dbecker
From tensorflow import keras

Trivially simple example here: [https://www.kaggle.com/dansbecker/transfer-
learning-scratch-...](https://www.kaggle.com/dansbecker/transfer-learning-
scratch-space/)

------
crusso

        # Use pip for Python 2.7
        # Use pip3 instead of pip for Python 3.x
    

Why would Google help to prolong the life of Python 2.x? They usually seem so
interested in pushing technologies forward.

~~~
netheril96
Internally Google still uses Python 2.7 only.

~~~
asperous
From my understanding this is because the new projects use golang or java.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3cak9z/why_does_goo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/3cak9z/why_does_google_cloud_platform_use_python_27_when/csum9uz/)

~~~
netheril96
Those information is not accurate. First, Google has been trying to migrate to
Python 3 for years, but the implementation of the plan has been delayed all
the time. Maybe this year certain internal codes will finally be migrated
fully. Second, many new projects are still in Python. Even if some Googlers
hate Python, they have no other choice if they want to do AI.

------
eggie5
I was sad to see `tf.contrib.data.get_single_element()` didn't make it in :(

Keep building TF Serving from source until the next release :(

